# New Software Development Kit for Aperture



## CaptainZero (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm not a new member, but haven't posted in a while, so I guess my membership was deleted, but I've been looking forward to a new Aperture for a while, and it looks like it's coming down the pipe.

http://www.apertureexpert.com/tips/2013/6/14/aperture-sdk-updated-to-34.html


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 14, 2013)

Interesting, thanks for sharing. Let's hope it is not just because of new Xcode and OS versions


----------



## CaptainZero (Jun 14, 2013)

Hope not. Sounds like this is the first time since Aperture 2.1 and at the WWDC they were talking about some really new photo options in iOS 7, I think it's a good sign.


----------



## cycomachead (Jun 19, 2013)

The main changes were indeed for better Xcode projects, but it is worth noting that the document is completely new. Joseph is completely right though, there's no reason Apple would touch this after 5 years if they weren't working on something!

For me, I'm hoping 4.0 brings some new APIs. I really want custom adjustment bricks or ways to extend some smart albums or stacks. 

...Actually, I'd be content if Apple let me re-write a custom auto-stack plugin.


----------

